# Some Get It And Some Don't...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I had just finished mowing the other day and I was cleaning my mower. One of my neighbors pulled up and said "It'll just get dirty next time you use it." My reply was "Yeah but it sure will look pretty when I start." It got me thinking about people that aren't wired like us. What kind of interactions have you had where you knew the other person wasn't one of us?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Had an interaction with one of the neighbors last year where they said "the wife and I like to make bets on if you're going to mow 2 or 3 times this week". :roll:


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I had just finished mowing the other day and I was cleaning my mower. One of my neighbors pulled up and said "It'll just get dirty next time you use it." My reply was "Yeah but it sure will look pretty when I start." It got me thinking about people that aren't wired like us. What kind of interactions have you had where you knew the other person wasn't one of us?


I've heard that before. Makes no sense. Why wash dishes then? It'll just get dirty again? Clothes? Nearly anything we do? Car? Counters? Floor? Bathroom?

Obviously if just making conversation is one thing but why do people treat their tools differently than other aspects of life?

That phrase really irks me.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

A local tree-tugger recoiled when I told her that I was putting down Milorganite. I told her what it was when she said she had never heard of it.

I still can't get over how this crunchy earth-friendly woman (she actually crinkles) insisted that I should not put Milorganite on the lawn.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Sounds like a neighbor who lacks discipline.

Dad always said: "What you practice at home you practice abroad!"

And Jim Rohn says: "One discipline affects another discipline."

Hopefully this didn't sound too 'ranty'. This is one of my pet peeves. Why bother saying anything when the neighbor could have just commented about your attention to detail or congratulated on how the lawn looks. Instead, they would rather throw out a comment that is really a critique in disguise.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Lawn_newbie said:


> Instead, they would rather throw out a comment that is really a critique in disguise.


I make an amatuer study of human behavior/psychology. I am also a real estate broker. More deals are screwed up by in-laws, parents, and "friends in the business."

What it comes down to is that it makes people feel good to think that they have some secret knowledge. But, having secret knowledge and not sharing it is useless. Sharing that knowledge is where the pleasure comes from... no matter how misguided.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

BXMurphy said:


> A local tree-tugger recoiled when I told her that I was putting down Milorganite. I told her what it was when she said she had never heard of it.
> 
> I still can't get over how this crunchy earth-friendly woman (she actually crinkles) insisted that I should not put Milorganite on the lawn.


If you feel like it, give her some research papers on how much carbon dioxide each acre of turf removes from the atmosphere every year and how much it filters pollutants from water, and prevents run off of various pollutants into the watershed. That's why it's important to fertilize and keep it healthy.

Oh, forget that. Tell her she's right and you've decided to let the grass die and just pave over the whole thing with blacktop. See what she says then. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I had just finished mowing the other day and I was cleaning my mower. One of my neighbors pulled up and said "It'll just get dirty next time you use it." My reply was "Yeah but it sure will look pretty when I start." It got me thinking about people that aren't wired like us. What kind of interactions have you had where you knew the other person wasn't one of us?


I get that a lot when I'm washing my cars every week. I just respond "you wash your *** every day don't you?"


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> A local tree-tugger recoiled when I told her that I was putting down Milorganite. I told her what it was when she said she had never heard of it.
> 
> I still can't get over how this crunchy earth-friendly woman (she actually crinkles) insisted that I should not put Milorganite on the lawn.


Some of those people have ways to argue that Milo is bad, due to what it's made from, or what's in the waste stream. Not worth arguing with them. Thankfully yours had not heard about it. Also, some people think any fertilizing, even organic, is detrimental. Or that even lawns of any type are. Many of the same people believe 100% weed lawns are superior.

As far as cleaning the mower, I think it lasts longer if it's cleaned at least sometimes. I always wash it underneath after mowing weedy areas so I don't spread them, even if I don't have time every use on non weedy areas.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Green said:


> As far as cleaning the mower, I think it lasts longer if it's cleaned at least sometimes. I always wash it underneath after mowing weedy areas so I don't spread them, even if I don't have time every use on non weedy areas.


Definitely cleaning out the undercarriage is good. Clipping buildup can hold moisture against the frame and cause premature rusting.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I had just finished mowing the other day and I was cleaning my mower. One of my neighbors pulled up and said "It'll just get dirty next time you use it." My reply was "Yeah but it sure will look pretty when I start." It got me thinking about people that aren't wired like us. What kind of interactions have you had where you knew the other person wasn't one of us?


Pretty sure any of us who are married know the feeling. Lol


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I've gotten passive suggestions that all my lawncare efforts are rather bad for the environment. Our lawn troll has a commercial service cut his lawn every 3-4 weeks. Whether it needs it or not. What about all that gas my equipment burns? :lol: I mow my lawn 3x a week using maybe 32oz (1 liter, give or take for my metric friends) of fuel to do so. His lawn service can't even haul the mower to his house on that!


----------

